# 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur



## HD4ever (11. September 2013)

google mir grad nen Wolf .... will einige Ringbindungen mal reparieren und dafür such ich grad nen schnelltrocknenden 2K Lack 
bei ebay irgendwie nicht so viel Auswahl und bei den Händlern auch nich nicht viel gefunden nur den hier ... 
was nehmt die Spezis zum reparieren der Rutenbindungen ?
und woher ?   danke


----------



## murmeli1965 (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

CMW
Tackle24
RodPro
Karl Bartsch
Odenwälder Rutenschmied

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Seele (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Flex Coat im Wohnzimmer bei knapp 25 Grad ist sehr schnell trocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Jau am nächsten Tag kannste schon mit angeln.

Noch schneller geht 5 Minuten Epoxy, falls es mal pressiert und die Optik zweitrangig ist.
Der 5 min Epoxy verläuft nicht so schön wie Flexcoat aber wenn man ihn schön warm macht geht es und man kann paar Minuten später weiterangeln.#6


----------



## Franky (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Ich hab mal ein paar Bindungen mit einem 2-K-Lack von "Balzer" versiegelt... Nie wieder - das Zeugs ließ sich weder gut verarbeiten noch hielt es (trotz "vorbehandlung" mit Aceton und Isoprop). 
Ausser Flexcoat (Quelle siehe oben) nehme ich nichts mehr - im Zweifel lass ich lieber einen Angeltag sausen oder nehme eine andere Rute!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Ich hab mit 5min Epoxy(Ebay) mal den Ring einer Grundrute erneuert die sofort brauchte und das hält schon 3 Jahre.|supergri


----------



## Seele (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Jo Epoxi geht auch, sieht zwar furchtbar aus, aber so hab ich meine erste Rutenreperatur vor 10 oder 15 Jahren gemacht. Hält immer noch.


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

denke euch !!!#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Jörg, schau mal ob du dein angemischtes 2K-Epoxy mit Aceton verdünnt bekommst, dann geit das much better!! #6


----------



## Seele (13. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Oder kauf dir für n Appel und Ei ordnetlichen Lack. Wenns mehr als 5 Euro kostet schreibst halt mich mal an.


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

hab nun das flexcoat .... aber ich finde die Verabeitung ist Murks .... dauert ja ewig bis das Zeug trocknet #q
Ringbindungen mit Pinsel lackiert .... ist nach fast 3 Stunden immer noch nicht trocken und ständig muß man die Ruten rumdrehen damit es nicht verläuft .... 
ärger mich das ich nicht den genommen habe wo steht in 5 min trocken ...


----------



## Seele (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Naja das ist halt für Rutenbauer, durch getrocknet nach ca 48h und berührtrocken nach ca. 12h. Geduld geduld wenns bisschen was werden soll und nach was ausschauen. Immer alle viertel halbe Stunde drehen dann wirds auch schön rund


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

jo danke .... 
für professionelle Rutenbauer sicher ne gute wahl 
für solche kleinen Reparaturen ungeeignet sag ich mal


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Siehste Jörg, hättste mal gehört......





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch schneller geht 5 Minuten Epoxy, falls es mal pressiert und die Optik zweitrangig ist.
> Der 5 min Epoxy verläuft nicht so schön wie Flexcoat aber wenn man ihn  schön warm macht geht es und man kann paar Minuten später weiterangeln.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Ich hab den 2K-Epoxy für ~5 EUR aus der Doppelspritze noch nicht versucht zu verdünnen, aber wenn das geht, ist das ziemlich perfekt.
Muss mal probieren ....

Mein Highspeed-Dry Bindelack momentan trocknet noch viel schneller und hält auch passabel :m


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

wenn ihr von 5 min epoxy redet, meint ihr dann das billige, zum himmel stinkende polyesterharz?
das ist meiner erfahrung nach gänzlich ungeeignet..
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d88.html


----------



## Franky (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Epoxy ist kein Polyesterharz...
Das 5 Minuten-Zeugs bindet halt nur viel schneller ab, als "Standard-Epoxidharz"...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> wenn ihr von 5 min epoxy redet, meint ihr dann das billige, zum himmel stinkende polyesterharz?
> das ist meiner erfahrung nach gänzlich ungeeignet..
> http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d88.html




Epoxidharz !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

@All 
http://shop.saegenspezi.de/Wiko-2-K-Epoxyklebstoff-Epoxy-Kleber-25-ml

Sowas geht gut, gibts manchmal auch bei Aldi,Lidl,Netto ...
Wichtig ist die Doppelspritze, dann kann man nichts verkehrt machen 
und die Mischung fürs Schnellabbinden stimmt. 
Die schnellfest kleben auch nicht so bombig endfest wie die langsam aushärtenden, das passt hier gut.

Übrigens hat man leicht mal bei den Rutenbau-2k-Bindelacken etwas zuwenig Härter drin, und dann dauert und dauert und dauert  es viel länger als wenn optimal.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Die Doppelspritzen sind m,M der letzte Müll, wenn man das Zeug öfters nehmen will. Saut rum und die Mischdüse ist sofort unbrauchbar....

Ich verwende den RodPro Light Build (eventuell steig ich auch bald auf den High Build um). Den Lack ziehe ich selbst in Spritzen und mische immer 1 zu 1.... per ML Angabe geht das auch recht gut 

Da mir das Finish lieber ist, als was hin zu klatschen komme ich mit dem light build 2-K Lack gut hin. Dauert aber eben seie Zeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Das geht doch sehr einfach damit: :m
Mit dem Cuttermesser vorne die kleinen Nippel gleichmäßig abschneiden, dann sind beide auf. 
Die Doppeltülle *wenn nicht markiert*, unbedingt mit einem Marker-Filzer so markieren, dass man sie nie!!! verkehrt herum aufsetzt. Draufdrücken und das ist gut verschlossen. 

Wer mit Spritzen nicht so gut umgehen kann, zu stark draufdrückt oder die Klemmung des Kunststoffes nicht sanft überwinden kann, der hat da evtl. einige Schwierigkeiten. Sollte auch keine Krankenschwester machen! 
Mit beiden Händen, konzentriert und nicht so hastig, kann man aber gut einen Doppelstrang auf einen Kronkorken, Milchdeckel usw. bringen, ganz exakt. Dann tut das auch, was es soll. 
Bischen abwischen mit ToiPa schadet wie sonst überall nicht ...

Die Blechdeckel kann man auch gut warmmachen, wenn zu flipsig, erstmal auf eine Holzplatte, Steinplatte usw. kleben. Oder man hat ganz komfortabel eine Wärmeplatte. 
Edelstahleierbecher und Alufolie darin sind auch eine willkommene Sache, alles was Lösemittel- und Hitzeresistent ist.


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Bei den Kleinmengen im Rutenbau- Bereich habe ich zum Dosieren immer das Plastik- Oberteil von Injektionsspritzen genommen. Als Mischbehälter einen V4A- Rundstahlabschnitt, in den mit einem 90-Grad Senker der Mischbehälter reingefräst wurde. Das Ganze innen poliert. Zum Verrühren einfach einen Zahnstocher. Bei dem Flex- Coat- Zeug einfach rühren, bis die Schlierenbildung weg ist. 
Das manuelle Drehen des Blanks geht, aber nervt. Dafür gibt es kleine Motoren von Flex- Coat- ein Grillmotor für Spiesse kann das auch.


----------



## Haenger (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Kann an dem Flexcoat auch nix negatives finden, funzt gut.

Der Akkuschrauber aus'm Baumarkt tut's auch, :m in Punkto Motor zum drehen.
Den Schalter kann man ganz gut mit 'ner Rohrschelle auf Dauerbetätigung trimmen... 'n kleines Prisma als Rutenauflage... und schon hat man Zeit für 'n kühles Feierabendbierchen während dat Schrauberlein die Arbeit übernimmt 

3-4 Stunden drehen und denne iss der Lack zumindest so durch, dass er nicht mehr verläuft.
Nen Tag lang stehen lassen würd ich die Rute allerdings auch...

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Kleine Drehmotoren aus Ebay (5€) für 220V sind fürs Trocknen bestens geeignet  3-5U/min und alles ist super.


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

inzwischen hab ich ja richtig nen hals .... dürfte nun bald 30 Std her sein das ich die Ringbindungen lackiert habe ...
das zeug ist immer noch klebrig !!! #q
wer weiß was da in den ollen Spritzen drin ist/war 
wie kriegt man den Schrott denn wieder runter wenn der nicht hart wird ???
Verdünner ? Azeton ?


----------



## Seele (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Ja einfach damit runter wischen. 

Allerdings vermute ich fast du hast zu wenig gerührt oder es war zu kalt.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Moin Jörg,
Ich vermute auch, dass da was in Dieb Hose ging. Zu wenig gerührt oder das misch Verhältnis nicht genau getroffen... Im Zweifel abwischen oder noch einmal über lackieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Du kannst die Stelle noch mal nur mit Härter bepinseln und zusätzlich für Wärme sorgen,aber nicht Hitze!(Föhn).
Wenn das Epoxy bereits angezogen hat und nur noch klebt,dann wird es auch aushärten.Alles eine frage der Zeit!
Ich denke,du hast entweder überlagertes Material gekauft,oder z.B. wirklich nicht gut gemischt!

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Glaube überlagern kannst den Flexcoat nicht. Wenn er kristallisiert einfach ins Wärmebad legen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Jop, hatten wir erst letztens die Frage im Rutenbauforum.... da nutzen einige Erfolgreich Epoxy, welches noch aus der Antike zu sein scheint 

Ich tippe auch auf Mischungsverhältnis und Durchmischung. Nach 24Std sollte das Zeug  -unverdünnt verarbeitet - scho hart sein.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

@ Jürgen:
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch schon. Da hat aber auch eine Woche Wartezeit nichts gebracht... Eine dünne Schicht nachlacken war dann die Lösung.


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

verarbeitet bei normaler Zimmertemperatur ....
mit Rühren kann evtl sein .... hab das dann mitn pinsel 1-2min durchgemixt - aber so ist das wenn man keine Verarbeitungshinweise bekommt #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Wenn's dich tröstet :m : durch so einen "Schaiss" muss jeder durch, der eigenhändig was an den Ruten frickeln können will. Geht nicht einfach so, eigentlich geht erstmal nie was glatt und auch später ...
Dafür können es auch nur wenige wirklich gut und es ist immer gefragt in den Anglerkreisen.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

@ Jörg:
Ich nehme ausschließlich kleine Hölzer ("Eisstiele", Zahnstocher) zum Rühren - Minimum 2 Minuten. Gerade mit langborstigen Pinseln kann man die beiden Komponenten nicht vernünftig vermischen, weil zuviel dazwischen "kleben" bleibt. Als Gefäß habe ich mal kleine Plastikbecher aus PP bekommen. Keine Ahnung, obs sowas noch gibt.
Ich gehe gleich mal gucken.... 

Nachtrag:
Habse gefunden... 95 Cent für 80 Stück bei Hygi.de - 30 ml "Medizinbecher" aus PP... Woanders sind die teurer!!!!! :q


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Ich bestell mein Zubehör inzwischen auch woanders. Ganz praktisch find ich die feinen Pinsel mit austauschbaren Köpfen  Haben Zahnärtze usw...

Einfach den Pinsel nehmen... Lackieren... und den Kopf einfach abziehen und wegwerfen...


----------



## Seele (18. September 2013)

*AW: 2K-Lack für Rutenring Reparatur*

Passiert einfach jedem mal, sehs einfach sportlich. Misch das nächste mal besser und achte penibelst auf die Dosierung dann klappts schon.


----------

